

Surprise Text Message Sent by Google Voice - luu
http://dpb.bitbucket.org/surprise-text-message-sent-by-google-voice.html

======
jaredmcateer
It's the kind of surprise a person has when someone says they're going to hit
you if you poke them one more time and then you poke them.

~~~
mikeash
It's just another in a long, long line of examples of how the Android
permissions model is flawed. iOS has plenty of problems as well, but is much
better about this. Rather than a laundry list of permissions when you install,
it prompts as the app uses each one, and most importantly, _gives you the
ability to deny them in a granular fashion_.

I've heard Google is working on something similar for Android and I really
hope it happens sooner rather than later.

~~~
chimeracoder
Cyanogenmod already provides this via Privacy Guard. I wouldn't be surprised
if this made its way to the next version of Android; a lot of Android features
were in CM beforehand (it used to be a running joke that Google got its ideas
for what to implement next by copying the CM developers).

The CM installation process has gotten way easier (you now don't even need to
wipe your phone or lose any data - it installs right on top of the stock ROM),
so there's really very little reason not to use it over stock if your device
is supported, IMHO.

------
zubiaur
After signing in to your google account from the gvoice app, google adds your
phone's number and verifies it by sending a text; the message is the
following:

"Google Voice will now verify your phone number by sending a text message from
your phone to the Google Voice service. You will be charged your carrier's
standard rate for text messages."

This happens the first time you log into the app, but it wouldn't surprise me
that something similar happens from time to time to verify your phone number,
a warning would be nice though.

------
StavrosK
How did he find out that the message was sent?

~~~
ddoolin
The message was a text sent to his phone, if I read it correctly?

~~~
StavrosK
Yeah, it sends a message to that number so they can call you back and connect
your call, presumably.

------
bnejad
Although interesting, I'm surprised blog post with so little content is on the
front page.

